# BESOIN D'AIDE pour choisir tablette graphique pour pao



## lavivi (17 Février 2009)

*salut a tous,*
*je suis sur mac os x, je suis graphiste, et je cherche a acheter une tablette graphique pour de la pao pas trop petite, la mienne étant morte, je ne cherche pas quelque chose de trop cher, 100 euros max, ce n'est pas pour une utilisation journaliere mais du bon matos quand même ...*
*je ne sais pas quoi choisir..*
*merci d'avance*


----------



## macaccro (19 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Chez Wacom, il y a du choix me semble-t-il. Après tout dépend du prix comme tu l'as dit mais aussi de la taille de la tablette que tu veux utiliser


----------



## bdlapierre (26 Février 2009)

lavivi a dit:


> *salut a tous,*
> *je suis sur mac os x, je suis graphiste, et je cherche a acheter une tablette graphique pour de la pao pas trop petite, la mienne étant morte, je ne cherche pas quelque chose de trop cher, 100 euros max, ce n'est pas pour une utilisation journaliere mais du bon matos quand même ...*
> *je ne sais pas quoi choisir..*
> *merci d'avance*



C'est le top mais c'est cher. Et même plus que le top, c'est la seule référence valable.
Quel format te faut-il ?
A6 c'est ok pour Macbook mais trop petit pour 20" apple. (pour dessiner, sinon pour 
naviguer ça va, mais c'est moins précis que la souris...)
 Tu as interêt à acheter plutôt une ancienne wacom ou une entrée de gamme (bamboo)
actuelle wacom.
tu as tous les renseignements ici :

http://www.vincenwoo.com/vincenwoo/site_wacom_et_mapomme/?page_id=3


----------



## chacha95 (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous! Je souhaite moi aussi me payer une tablette graphique. 
J'ai fini une année en arts appliqués et je vais commencer un BTS en Communication Visuelle.

J'hésite fortement entre une Bamboo Fun et une Intuos 3. (en A5). Vais-je regretter la Intuos 3 si je prends une Bamboo Fun ?

Je fais pas mal de vectoriel sur Illustrator. Je souhaiterais également utiliser cette tablette pour du compositing (Motion 3). Qui lui travaille aussi en vectoriel. Une Bamboo Fun est-il suffisant ?

Il y a plus de 70 euros d'écart entre les deux...


----------

